
App basics for Firefox OS – a screencast series to get you started - codepo8-hn
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/03/app-basics-for-firefox-os-a-screencast-series-to-get-you-started/
======
contingencies
FirefoxOS launched itself on a platform of third world tech-gap closing. At
Payward, we are looking at leveraging digital currencies and mobile devices. I
am often based in the third world (well, not really: the Yunnan corner of
China's a special case). I got excited. Unfortunately, after buying two
FirefoxOS devices (ZTE Open and Alcatel OneTouch), spending days over weeks on
the IRC channel idling, and submitting many issues ... most prominently this
one
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047)
... I am basically giving up.

 _I can 't get a hold of anyone who cares_, and right now basic workflow like
flashing device is impossible. Coming from a background including embedded
Linux device development and very globally prominent mobile projects, this is
extremely disappointing, since if it's not working for me it's not working for
many others.

My advice to FirefoX OS project is have someone _actually handle resolving
issues for people who want to develop against your platform_. Make them _your
customers_. _Don 't ignore them_.

~~~
st3fan
There is another bug related to the bug you filed, where WiFi APIs are being
suggested that privileged applications can use. Would you mind giving us some
feedback there?

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=934292](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=934292)

If we did something like that, would that be enough or would you also need
something like mDNS to do device and application discovery?

Not promising anything concrete here, but we need to know use cases and
importance before things end up on a roadmap or planning.

~~~
contingencies
Sure. I will write a detailed response there from a slightly different angle.
Nice to see a reply at all after months of waiting!

------
batmansbelt
Making a FirefoxOS app is ridiculously easy if you have experience making
websites. It's very similar to making a chrome extension.

------
sauravt
Really looking forward to the rest of the screencasts.

